# Attention All Military Gamers....



## Salcor (Jan 10, 2003)

Tired of PCSing to a new base and having to spend the first few months trying to find a gaming group.  Looking for new gaming stores near your base.  Come by SMDOnline, the online player directory for Military gamers.  We are just starting but we need your support.  Drop us a line at the address below.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SMDonline/?yguid=77988541


Salcor


----------



## Salcor (Jan 16, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Salcor (Jan 27, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## Salcor (Feb 8, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Salcor (Feb 24, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## Salcor (Mar 29, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Salcor (Apr 19, 2003)

Bump


----------

